# Installation failed (black screen )



## jako (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello,
Thanks for accept me in this forum.
I am user Linux since 5 years , mainly Debian (crunchbang).  I have decided to test BSD (I have time--> retired).

Laptop ASUS F3Sc with display external. One harddisk ; RAM 4 GB. This equipment is used to test some distributions and it is working.
I have the Handbook FreeBSD to follow process. The installation is OK until chapter 6.4.2 config Xorg. The display is grey but Xmouse cursor not appear.
Also the system  is bloqued.  I have applied modification  like chapter 6.8 without success.
Driver Nvidia 8400.
Thanks for help.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 20, 2014)

jako said:
			
		

> The installation is OK until chapter 6.4.2 config Xorg. The display is grey but Xmouse cursor not appear.
> Also the system  is bloqued.  I have applied modification  like chapter 6.8 without success. Driver Nvidia 8400.


Which version of FreeBSD did you install? Did you install X as a package or a port? Please provide the contents of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Best to use pastebin and provide us with the link.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2014)

The packages should be fine in this case. As you have an NVidia graphics card you should install x11/nvidia-driver. Make sure the laptop doesn't use Optimus (where both Intel graphics and NVidia are used).


----------



## jako (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you for the answer. I use the last version : 10.0
Same result with packages and port.
Installation nvidia driver don't change the final test.
I don't know read the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
I think BSD is too complex for me and very slow to start.
For your information, the PCBSD installation give the same result : nothing in graphic mode.
But Manjaro , Debian and ... work very well and very quicly.
I decide to stop experience with BSD
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2014)

Why give up so easily? Nobody said it was going to be easy. Granted FreeBSD has a bit of a steep learning curve because you have to do pretty much everything by hand but you learn so much in the process. 

Do check if the laptop has Optimus, there are indeed several issues that would prevent it from working. It usually helps if you can turn it off in the BIOS but, unfortunately, not all laptops seem to have that option.


----------



## jako (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello,
Thanks for your help. Yesterday, I was discouraged.I will try to continue.
My laptop don't have Optimus. 
The chip for the video display is GeForce 8400M nvidia. But the laptop work with an external display (VGA plug). In fact the laptop is like desktop machine.
I start again the installation and I will try to check step by step in order to inform you.
(Sorry if my english is not perfect)


----------



## jako (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello
I have reintalled version 10.0. I don't have installed any software more
I try to follow step by step the handbock.
I have problem in chapter 4.2.3 (always  video problem in my laptop)

```
# kldload vesa
```
The system indique to me that vesa is installed

```
# vidcontrol -i mode
```
The sreen indique a lot of video modes
With the following command:

```
# vidcontrol MODE_279
```
The screen is black and the system is blocked.
To start again , I need to turnoff the button power.
What is my way to continu?


----------



## jako (Feb 26, 2014)

More informations:
In fact the system is working, but I need to change console.
The screen of the previous console is black and nothing can change that.
I think is not normal.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 26, 2014)

jako said:
			
		

> ```
> # vidcontrol -i mode
> ```
> The sreen indique a lot of video modes
> ...


What are the specs of MODE_279, in other words, what is the resolution and color depth? (for example 1200x800x24)
Have you tried putting:

```
allscreens_flags="MODE_279"
```
in your /etc/rc.conf and rebooting? Does it help?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2014)

VESA console is a dead end.  And it appears that the whole original problem is because of not knowing that once the KMS drivers had been started, the video hardware does not get reset so the console is visible.

I just looked at the Handbook Xorg config section, and it's wrong.  Do not run `Xorg -configure`.  Do not create xorg.conf.  If you have xorg.conf, move or delete it.  Then try just `startx`.  With no config file, X can usually run correctly.

Remember that after X has ended, the console will not be visible, although you can still type commands.  The easy one is `startx` to go back into X to be able to see what you are doing.

Work is going on to fix the console for KMS, and code is set to be MFCed into 10-STABLE and (I think) 9-STABLE in the next few weeks.


----------



## jako (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok I understood.  I continue following the handbook chapters 4 and  5.  When I will start chapter 6 I will try to follow your advice.

Many thanks.

For information code 279 is the resolution 1024x768x16.
My display : 1366x768 : Ok for read text on the console


----------



## jako (Mar 1, 2014)

I have make new install : FreeBSD-10-0 RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso (before i was in 64 bits)
I have make the following commands:

```
# /usr/sbin/pkg
# pkg2ng
# pkg install xorg
```

I have added the following entries in /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
and after the following commands:

```
# service hald start
# service dbus start
```
and
`startx`
The screen is black/grey and Xmouse cursor no appear.
The system is blocked : pressing Ctrl+Alt+Fn and Ctrl+C is without effect
To stop the computer : turnoff the power button !!

The contents of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log is :


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 27 February 2014  08:39:08AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar  1 22:24:42 2014
(II) Loader magic: 0x81e6108
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0428:1043:1513 NVIDIA Corporation G86M [GeForce 8400M G] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default nv Device 0"
		Driver	"nv"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default nv Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
		Driver	"vesa"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
		Driver	"fbdev"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "ServerLayout"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default Layout"
		Screen	"Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
	EndSection
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.1.20
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.3
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
	Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,
	Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,
	GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,
	GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,
	Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,
	GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,
	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,
	GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,
	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,
	Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,
	GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,
	GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,
	GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,
	Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,
	Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,
	GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,
	GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,
	GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,
	GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,
	GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,
	Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,
	GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,
	GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,
	GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,
	Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,
	GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,
	GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,
	GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,
	GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,
	Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,
	GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,
	GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,
	GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,
	Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,
	GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),
	GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,
	GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,
	GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,
	GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,
	GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,
	GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,
	GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,
	GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,
	Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,
	GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,
	GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,
	GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,
	GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,
	GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,
	GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,
	GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,
	Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,
	GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,
	Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,
	GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,
	GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M,
	GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M, GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a,
	GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a, GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a,
	GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS, GeForce 8800 Ultra,
	Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS, GeForce 8600 GT,
	GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9500M GS,
	GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,
	GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,
	Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce GT 330,
	GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS,
	GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT,
	GeForce 8400M GS, GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M,
	Quadro NVS 135M, GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G,
	Quadro NVS 290, GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260,
	GeForce GTX 285, GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 295,
	Quadroplex 2200 D2, Quadroplex 2200 S4, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,
	Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,
	GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce GT 230, GeForce 9800 GX2,
	GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,
	GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,
	GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTX 285M,
	GeForce 9600 GSO, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+,
	GeForce 9800 GTX+, GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250,
	GeForce 9800M GTX, GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 4700 X2,
	Quadro FX 3700, Quadro VX 200, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,
	Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,
	GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,
	GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,
	GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GT,
	GeForce GTS 160M, GeForce GTS 150M, GeForce 9600 GSO,
	GeForce 9600 GT, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,
	GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce 9500 GS,
	GeForce GT 120, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,
	GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce G 110M,
	GeForce GT 130M, GeForce GT 120M, GeForce GT 220M, GeForce 9650 S,
	Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M, GeForce 9400 GT,
	Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400,
	GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100,
	GeForce 9300 SE, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS, Quadro NVS 150M,
	Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M, GeForce G105M,
	Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro FX 370M,
	Quadro NVS 295, GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce 9100, GeForce 8300, GeForce 8200, nForce 730a, GeForce 9200,
	nForce 980a/780a SLI, nForce 750a SLI, GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a,
	GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400M,
	GeForce 9300, ION, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400, nForce 760i SLI,
	GeForce 9400, GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce G102M, GeForce G102M, ION, ION, GeForce 9400, ION, ION LE,
	ION LE, GeForce GT 220, GeForce 315, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M,
	GeForce GT 330M, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 330M, NVS 5100M,
	GeForce GT 320M, GeForce GT 240M, GeForce GT 325M, Quadro FX 880M,
	GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, ION, GeForce 210,
	GeForce 310, GeForce 315, GeForce G105M, GeForce G105M, NVS 2100M,
	NVS 3100M, GeForce 305M, ION, GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M,
	GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M, GeForce G210M, GeForce 310M,
	Quadro FX 380 LP, Quadro FX 380M, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GT 320,
	GeForce GT 240, GeForce GT 340, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GTS 260M,
	GeForce GTS 250M, GeForce 315, GeForce GT 335M, GeForce GTS 350M,
	GeForce GTS 360M, Quadro FX 1800M
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G at 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) NV(0): Initializing int10
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000,0x40000) was already clear
(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(--) NV(0): Console is VGA mode 0x3
(II) NV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Builtin Default nv Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NV(0): Using hardware cursor
(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) NV(0): MMIO registers mapped at 0x29400000
(--) NV(0): Total video RAM: 128.0 MB
(--) NV(0):       BAR1 size: 256.0 MB
(--) NV(0):   Mapped memory: 127.0 MB
(II) NV(0): Linear framebuffer mapped at 0x2a400000
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) NV(0): Ignoring unsupported TV output 0
(--) NV(0): Connector map:
(--) NV(0):   Bus 3 -> SOR0 (LVDS)
(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> DAC1
(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> SOR1
(--) NV(0): Load detection: 279
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C0" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C1" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): LVDS native size 738x414
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C3 (LVDS)" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.
(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4c09  Serial#: 556799
(II) NV(0): Year: 2012  Week: 10
(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite
(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 23
(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) NV(0): redX: 0.636 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.332 greenY: 0.609
(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.156 blueY: 0.061   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:
(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273
(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293
(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321
(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 49281
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 85.5 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 230 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1436  h_sync_end 1579 h_blank_end 1792 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 774 v_blanking: 798 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 61 kHz, PixClock max 90 MHz
(II) NV(0): Monitor name: E1942
(II) NV(0): Serial No: 210NDVWGC799
(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) NV(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d094cff7e0800
(II) NV(0): 	0a1601036c291778ead025a258559c28
(II) NV(0): 	0f5054a76a00314f454f614f81c00101
(II) NV(0): 	010101010101662156aa51001e30468f
(II) NV(0): 	33009ae61000001e000000fd00384b1e
(II) NV(0): 	3d09000a202020202020000000fc0045
(II) NV(0): 	313934320a20202020202020000000ff
(II) NV(0): 	003231304e44565747433739390a0003
(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... found one!
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 19465
(II) NV(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) NV(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   85.50  1366 1436 1579 1792  768 771 774 798 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 19465
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) NV(0):   ... none found
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 3...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C3 (LVDS):ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) NV(0):   ... none found
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 connected
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 disconnected
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) NV(0): Using sloppy heuristic for initial modes
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1366x768
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 738x414
(II) NV(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1366x1366 (pitch 1536)
(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "738x414": 28.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), inf kHz, inf Hz
(II) NV(0): Modeline "738x414"xinf   28.32  738 0 0 0  414 0 0 0 (inf kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz
(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz
(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"x85.0   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"x75.0   39.38  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"x70.1   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"x74.7   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"x85.3   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"x72.2   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(**) NV(0): Display dimensions: (410, 230) mm
(**) NV(0): DPI set to (84, 150)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(--) NV(0): 118.94 MB available for offscreen pixmaps
(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion
	Solid Lines
	Scanline Image Writes
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		32 256x256 slots
		16 512x512 slots
(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NV(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(==) NV(0): DPMS enabled
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 1, 2014)

jako said:
			
		

> I have make new install : FreeBSD-10-0 RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso (before i was in 64 bits)



Well, that's a step backwards.

Having no experience with the Nvidia cards, I can't make suggestions on them.  I do recommend using the amd64 version of FreeBSD, and not reinstalling the operating system for no reason.  In an extreme situation, all the installed ports can be removed with `pkg delete -a`.  This is much faster and does not require doing all the operating system configuration again.

Please put long log files on the web somewhere and post a link to them.  Many people use pastebin.com for that.


----------



## jako (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok , I will try to respect formatting to explain my problem.
In fact , since 2 weeks I try to install FreeBSD to use it like Linux distribution without success because the graphic mode doesn't work in my configuration.
That's why I test different configurations in order to try understand.
For the moment , only mode console is working, and the reinstallation is not a problem for me.

Note : mouse is wireless USB Logitech M325.


----------



## jako (Mar 2, 2014)

After install nvidia-driver: same situation.
After `# xorg- configure`
Same situation.  What can I do more?  With google research: no solution explained.
Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2014)

Contact the hardware vendor and ask them to update the BIOS, adding an option to disable Optimus.


----------



## jako (Mar 2, 2014)

This laptop has worked since 2007 with Windows XP, Vista, W7 , Linux various  Debian distribution , Ubuntu , Archlinux like Manjaro ........ without problem to install the system. Each time in dualboot.
To my knowledge this laptop don't have optimus (noting about that in the usermanual , in the bios).
Some other people had same problem ( see google) but no solution has been proposed.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, guess I was thinking of another thread.  This is the one with just Nvidia graphics, no Intel.  I say again, stop using `Xorg -configure`.  If just `startx` does not work, set up xorg.conf to use either the closed binary driver or the open source driver specifically.  I suggest you start a new thread about the Nvidia drivers, because people seeing the title of this thread will not see anything about that.


----------



## jako (Mar 4, 2014)

OK . I will start new thread in " X.org"
Thanks


----------

